# Do I need a permit?



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

*Do you need a permit to put in a sink? Receptacle?*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2019)

*Add a switch?*


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

"Priceless" MH and "dumb" too.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Darwin's theory...…….


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 22, 2019)

The code allows the one in the sink as long as it is GFCI protected. Maybe they have water proof ones that close like the child safety ones?


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> The code allows the one in the sink as long as it is GFCI protected. Maybe they have water proof ones that close like the child safety ones?


Ya I don't think so.   Submersible receptacles haven't been invented yet.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 25, 2019)

ICE said:


> Ya I don't think so.   Submersible receptacles haven't been invented yet.



Sure they have. Search underwater receptacles..


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2019)

When pigs fly !


----------



## advshopfront (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice post.. thanks for sharing


----------



## kilitact (Feb 26, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> When pigs fly !



Thats what the teacher said to Steinbeck.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 26, 2019)

Obviously power must be shut off in order to plug it in?


----------

